# 1960 Schwinn Continental...with Suicide Shifter



## HARPO

I purchased this yesterday from the original owner. His sister had placed it on Facebook for him, and I found out it was being sold to make room and get some money for his aides. She told me he is in Hospice in his apartment, and has Prostate Cancer  Very sad.

I met him when I went to meet her to purchase the bike. What a nice guy, and was thrilled to know it would be taken care of. He told me the brake levers were changed out the day he bought it by the dealer, who told him the ones with it were "dangerous" to lean that far forward to brake. (Hmmm...so the shift lever wasn't???). Also, that the frame was to short for him???
He didn't say it, but I know at some point in its life the pedals were also changed out. Tires are dry rotted and it hadn't been ridden in quite some some time.
He also told me that the bike was never kept out outside, only indoors. This would account for the incredible condition of the decals, paint and saddle. You can see it was well loved its entire life, and I'm lucky to be only the second owner. Can't wait to get started doing my usual detailing on it.

Enjoy the "as found" photos... 😎


----------



## HARPO

...and of course some more... 

Serial number is *L027081*


----------



## HARPO

Saddle is in amazing condition for being over 60 years old. 🙂


----------



## kccomet

congrats, that paint is spectacular


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Cool find! 😎  😎  😎 

I can already envision the bike with your detailing applied and it's spectacular!

Congrats!


----------



## goldwood

I have never seen a front derailleur like that.


----------



## juvela

-----

gotta luv that headlamp mount!

if the rider were feeling a bit tired they could rest their chin upon it


---

have not before seen a 'LX Connie with this welded crown -






"usual" is this forged fellow -






---

_la potence -_

there were at least three different stems employed on the model of MCMLX

the one shown in the catalogue illustration is a Centrix brand from France with a distinctive dual binder







---

hope you have some pre-'LXXI Atomic four forties snoozing in the bin which can be fitted...


---

great to see the handsome RIGIDA SuperChromix rims on there, complete with transfers instead of the ghastly S6's

---

HARPO will have this completed and concours ready in no time, _como per normale 😃


----- _


----------



## 60sstuff

WOW, What a beautiful Survivor!

Your photos are excellent showing all the details of this unmolested 1960 Schwinn.

Thank you!


----------



## rfeagleye

Wow, that Conti is amazing! I can;t wait to see that cleaned up!


----------



## HARPO

@juvela  I'll need to check my Schwinn parts bins for the correct pedals. I THINK I might have stashed a pair in there some years back.  😛 I might even have the correct brake levers!

The bike had been on Facebook for a while at a much higher price than I just paid, then removed. Went to visit my daughter and her family yesterday, and the bike was only 20 minutes from where she lives. So.....😎


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

what a great bike! if everyone kept their bikes in the house this hobby would be much more fun.


----------



## juvela

HARPO said:


> @juvela  I'll need to check my Schwinn parts bins for the correct pedals. I THINK I might have stashed a pair in there some years back.  😛 I might even have the correct brake levers!
> 
> The bike had been on Facebook for a while at a much higher price than I just paid, then removed. Went to visit my daughter and her family yesterday, and the bike was only 20 minutes from where she lives. So.....😎




-----

😉 

wood thimk foyste odor o' bidnuss wood bea to wremove thet thar lightin' caboodle az eet  r a gude dekaide mo' latuh then be tiu-wheelah


-----


----------



## GTs58

What a cool score! And in excellent shape! When you pull the crank please check the date, I'm curious if that was built in 1961 with that mid-November 60 stamped serial.


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> @juvela  I'll need to check my Schwinn parts bins for the correct pedals. I THINK I might have stashed a pair in there some years back.  😛 I might even have the correct brake levers!
> 
> The bike had been on Facebook for a while at a much higher price than I just paid, then removed. Went to visit my daughter and her family yesterday, and the bike was only 20 minutes from where she lives. So.....😎




I couldn't see the front of the brake levers, but I'm thinking they are original and the extensions were just added. They are the early issue and should have the Patent pend on them. Here's an example on Cody's Conti. 







Here's his listing. 








						Sold - 1960 Schwinn Continental Coppertone | Archive (sold)
					

1960 Schwinn Continental  First model year in Radiant Coppertone  21" (54cm)  Recent overhaul fresh lube/grease and adjustment all around, cleaned and waxed.  Beautiful Schwinn Lightweight bicycle.  $400 Local pick up in Monrovia, California.  Feel free to contact me with any questions.




					thecabe.com


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> I couldn't see the front of the brake levers, but I'm thinking they are original and the extensions were just added. They are the early issue and should have the Patent pend on them. Here's an example on Cody's Conti.
> 
> View attachment 1659907
> 
> 
> Here's his listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - 1960 Schwinn Continental Coppertone | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> 1960 Schwinn Continental  First model year in Radiant Coppertone  21" (54cm)  Recent overhaul fresh lube/grease and adjustment all around, cleaned and waxed.  Beautiful Schwinn Lightweight bicycle.  $400 Local pick up in Monrovia, California.  Feel free to contact me with any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com




You're correct! I just checked, and all they did (Bike Shop) was add the levers. Good, one thing less to replace, lol. 😛

But check his fork...top of mine is different, as @juvela  pointed out. His shift lever is different also...Huret? Mine is Simplex.


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 😉
> 
> wood thimk foyste odor o' bidnuss wood bea to wremove thet thar lightin' caboodle az eet  r a gude dekaide mo' latuh then be tiu-wheelah
> 
> 
> -----




It looks like a Lighthouse now.  😂 

Hopefully the neck isn't scratched up from it.


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> You're correct! I just checked, and all they did (Bike Shop) was add the levers. Good, one thing less to replace, lol. 😛
> 
> But check his fork...top of mine is different, as @juvela  pointed out. His shift lever is different also...Huret? Mine is Simplex.




Your lucky the original brake levers shouldn't be damaged if you take those extensions off. Someone put those things on 64 Varsity that I picked up and it mess up the red button quick release tabs that retract. You'll have to find some regular red dots since those extensions take ones with a screw hole in one end. Looking at the shifter levers, it appears that Cody's is the Simplex and yours is the Huret. I've seen one real similar on Corvette 5 speed not too long ago. 
I have yet to see the same fork details that's on my late 61 Conti. The crown masked off and was left chrome.


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> Your lucky the original brake levers shouldn't be damaged if you take those extensions off. Someone put those things on 64 Varsity that I picked up and it mess up the red button quick release tabs that retract. You'll have to find some regular red dots since those extensions take ones with a screw hole in one end. Looking at the shifter levers, it appears that Cody's is the Simplex and yours is the Huret. I've seen one real similar on Corvette 5 speed not too long ago.
> I have yet to see the same fork details that's on my late 61 Conti. The crown masked off and was left chrome.




Nope. Mine is the Simplex. Says so right on it.  🙂 Rear derailleur also.


----------



## GTs58

I was referring to the rear derailleur shift lever on the down tube. I don't believe Huret made those suicide shifters, both are Simplex. Looks like the outer pressure plates on the two bikes are slightly different though, with the actual levers on Cody's being Simplex. The downtube shift lever on yours is different and the pressure plates are the fancy painted ones.


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> I was referring to the rear derailleur shift lever on the down tube. I don't believe Huret made those suicide shifters, both are Simplex. Looks like the outer pressure plates on the two bikes are slightly different though, with the actual levers on Cody's being Simplex. The downtube shift lever on yours is different and the pressure plates are the fancy painted ones.




That's Simplex also...


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> That's Simplex also...
> 
> View attachment 1660245




Check out the actual levers (stick) on both pieces, not the pressure plates.  😉


----------



## HARPO

@GTs58  Just took a few photos. Obviously the rear derailleur is marked properly, as is the suicide lever. Shift lever on the down tube appears to have no markings at all. I checked all over it. A Huret with a Simplex pressure plate?? 🤪


----------



## Eric Amlie

Probably the nicest paint & decals that I've seen on one of these.
The rear derailleur is even set up correctly. Many that I have seen are set up wrong.
The Ideale 41 saddle is interesting. Most that I've seen have the Ideale 43.
I've been under the impression that the Conti got the #43 and the Varsity got the #41.
Super nice find!


----------



## HARPO

@Eric Amlie 
The photos I saw on Facebook weren't the best, but I could see that the decals looked almost knew. I couldn't see the saddle that well, but had high hopes. The gentleman really took care of it its entire life and it shows. I'm lucky to have it.

fred


----------



## Rusty McNickel

Very nice, but the Rampar lighting has got to go!


----------



## 60sstuff

Rusty McNickel said:


> Very nice, but the Rampar lighting has got to go!



That was my thought when I first saw this cool bike.
The wires are unsightly, but it’s not my bike.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

60sstuff said:


> That was my thought when I first saw this cool bike.
> The wires are unsightly, but it’s not my bike.



The wires could be dealt with. But the Rampar brand..... it's like putting a Triumph gas....er ah, petrol tank on a Harley.


----------



## HARPO

I was going to eliminate the light completely, buy I'm sure there are marks on the paint where the bracket is. I don't want that. So for now it will stay.
As far as the wires, these will be rolled and tucked neatly for a clean appearance, something that should have been done from day one.
Ironically, the Rampar decal fell off while I was detailing the generator 😂. 

I've moved the light to the neck so it's no longer a giraffe light. A few scratches are there on the metal from that bracket, so that's why I don't want to see it on the paint.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Wow, that is incredible!!!  Congrats!


----------



## rstytnsp

Many of the parts are from the "continent", brakes, rims, hubs, derailleurs, chainrings, saddle, maybe more. I wonder if this has anything to do with the model name. Or is that generally understood ? or just a coincidence? The condition is stunning. The picture add above says "hooded caliper brakes" while the add picture shows un-hooded levers. Maybe the pedals got changed early on ?


----------



## juvela

-----

front mech -

the cycle's Juy Competition model front mech came through with the metal acorn shaped knob through 1960

1961 was the launch for the ivory coloured plastic knob

this makes me wonder if cycle might be one of the early 1961 models which came with the Juy TdF gear ensemble

Schwinn experts have posted that there were early '61's with this set of gears






if cycle a "1960" model then it must be a very late 1960...

-----


----------



## HARPO

@juvela   November, 1960.


----------



## GTs58

HARPO said:


> @juvela   November, 1960.




Change over month. Schwinn normally started production of the new year models with November stamped drop outs or whatever part the serial was stamped on.


----------



## HARPO

OK...pretty much done...except for tires, pedals, and brake levers. Also, cleanup on the grey cables, etc. Minor detailing.
I also lowered the saddle, and redid the headlight and rerouted the wiring for it.

I just wanted to get it out into the light and see what it looked like in the sunshine. Couldn't be happier so far!   😀


----------



## juvela

-----

🤩

another wonderful completion by HARPO!

---

look forward to seeing it without:

lighting

rubber pedals

extension arrestor actuators


-----


----------



## bikerbluz

Absolutely stunning! Like a museum piece! I have a 61 with all of the same fittings and decals as the 60’s. I believe most of these I have owned or seen were equipped with the ivory knob on the front derailleur. But I would need to check my serial numbers to see if they are early or late 1960 frames.


----------



## HARPO

@bikerbluz  Thank you. Once in a while I get REALLY lucky!


----------



## MN_Schwinn

What a beautiful Conti. I’ve been looking for one, and know of a tourist model I can purchase that’s in similar condition, but I‘d prefer the sport model like yours. Enjoy!!!


----------



## HARPO

Anyone have an idea as to how many were fitted with the "suicide" shifter? I think some were also used on the Varsity of this year.


----------



## GTs58

All the Continentals from 1960 until mid-year production 1961 had the suicide shifters and then it was upgraded to all Huret components and a new decal package. The Varsity had the suicide shifters for 1960 and 1961, and it was upgraded with Huret for 1962. There were no other 10 speed models in 1960 and 1961. In 1962 the 15 speed Superior was introduced.


----------



## Tim s

Very nice Harpo and Gary I am always impressed by your knowledge of old Schwinn’s. Tim


----------

